# Elk and Venison Smokin for the first time



## Noah (Jun 21, 2019)

Good morning all.

I am going to be making some summer sausage, breakfast sausage, hot dogs, snack sticks and am planning on just buying a company's pre-packaged spices from Waltons.

Typically my father and I would just take our meat to a processor and have them do it however now that I have all the equipment I would like to do it. The one thing I am worried about is the salt...

This is what I am thinking of doing...
Summer Sausage:
*H Summer Sausage spice (with and without Jalapeno and Cheddar)
*Tons Summer Unit ((with and without Jalapeno and Cheddar)

Breakfast Sausage:
*Maple Flavored Pork

Hot Dogs:
*Apple Bratwurst
*Cranberry flavored
or
*H Summer sausage or Tons Summer Unit with some cheddar???

Snack Sticks:
Gigawatt Hot or jalapeno cheddar
and or just cheddar

What are your thoughts on flavors. I am just really worried about the salt content not a big salt person…

Thank you for your help!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 31, 2021)

I think your post is in the wrong thread. Nothing here about Brisket...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 13, 2021)

It's spam chef jj...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 13, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> It's spam chef jj...


Smoke that spam!


----------

